# Samsung hl-r4667w Help needed!



## ejboss23 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey Everyone - 

First time poster here. One of my older TV's has stopped working and I really don't want to replace it. It's a great spare TV.

Samsung hl-r4667w. When I turn it on, the picture comes on and then the screen will go black. A few moments later the screen will come back, and then go black again, and so on. When the tv is powered down, the STANDBY/TEMP light is solid red. When I first power it on, the green LAMP light will flash once or twice, and after that there are no other indicator lights. 

I did some minor troubleshooting with the Samsung tech, including taking out and putting back in (but not replacing) the lamp. 

Any ideas what it could be? Should I just replace the lamp? The tech didn't seem to think the lamp was the problem, but couldn't offer any further assistance. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

When it goes black does the lamp remain lit?


----------



## ejboss23 (Jul 19, 2014)

I believe it stays lit. Of course when I go to check it decides to work perfectly. I'll have to get back with a definitive answer when it decides to not work next, but I'm pretty sure the lamp stays lit.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it stays lit, that would be definitive evidence that it is not the lamp. Common problem with these sets is the digital board causing strange behavior but I would also check the tactile switches on the control panel. If one is leaky, not uncommon, it can tie up the data bus and cause this kind of behavior.


----------



## ejboss23 (Jul 19, 2014)

The lamp stays on. Should I try and replace the digital board?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not until you check the switches.


----------

